

Learn Sketch 3 - davidkmckinney
http://designcode.io/sketch

======
davidkmckinney
Sketch has really changed my workflow. I think it really makes things much
easier for developers who work with a designer or just need t cut up assets.
Definitely worth checking out.

~~~
Kiro
What would you say is the biggest benefit compared to Photoshop?

~~~
megafix
My biggest benefit is working with multiple artboards. As we all know, design
now starts with going mobile first. Right from the start there is a mobile
view, tablet view, and desktop view.

Other pros

\+ Text Styles (Save a font style for h1,h2,h3,p. Why hasn't anybody else done
this?)

\+ Better color picker because it magnifies to the pixel. Much easier/faster
to find colors on text.

\+ There's like 10 colors on your active palette. Photoshop is 2.

\+ Faster to export images.

\+ Duplicate/Copy anything faster than Photoshop.

\+ Opens up way faster than Photoshop. Similar to opening a text editor.

\+ It's $49 vs $50/month for Adobe CC.

~~~
davidkmckinney
yep. I agree all of that. It's just set up to do interface work. completely
different to photoshop.

------
mengto
Photoshop has been too hard to use for anyone outside the design community to
want to learn. It's the new MS word. The export for 1x, 1.5x, 2x, etc. could
be useful for making assets for Android.

------
mweibel
FYI: Can't play the videos on Firefox, no supported Mime Type

~~~
mengto
It puzzles me why Firefox can't support Antialias fonts and the same video
types supported by Chrome and Safari. Will find a fix. Thanks for letting me
know.

------
davidkmckinney
hey kiro, there's a lot I like, but probably the best thing is that I find it
fits the process that goes on back and forth between designers and developers.
It's really good for that. Few other things: \- small team (4) that are
pushing many builds a day \- really easy to slice and export e.g @2x and 1x \-
vector, so easy to scale up and down \- lightweight \- super active community
releasing plugins and resources. \- it's cheap. \- lots of good learning
resources

I don't use photoshop anymore. really happy with it

------
SneakerXZ
If I want to learn UI design, where should I start?

~~~
megafix
Start by copying/replicating designs from dribbble. It's just practice. After
you learn how to use Photoshop/Sketch start modifying those designs and try to
make it your own.

